# ASI Bus HILFEEEE



## Goldi (5 Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen, ich muss in einem Projekt zum ersten mal 50 FU´s per ASI-Bus ansprechen. Mir sind noch ein paar Sachen unklar, die Datenblätter haben mir auch nicht weitergeholfen. Ich habe eine S7 300 mit einer CP343-2 AS-Interface Baugruppe. Projektbedingt ist die Leitung in zwei Stränge aufgeteilt (100m, 60m). Meine ASI Baugruppe hat Anschlüsse für zwei Stränge, daher meine Frage darf ich an jeden Anschluss 100m Leitung hängen oder nur insgesamt 100m???. Desweiteren hat mein Netzteil noch einige Reserven die ich gerne in Verbindung mit einem Datenkoppler als ASI Netzteil nutzen würde. Ist das sinnvoll oder ist ein richtiges ASI-Netzteil besser geeignet?

Gruß Max


----------



## vierlagig (5 Juli 2010)

insgesamt 100m ... mit repeater 200m ... (wenn die baugruppe nicht als master für zwei netze arbeitet)
ASi-netzteil ist unerlässlich, da 30V (nicht 24...)


----------



## centipede (5 Juli 2010)

Natürlich kannst du auch dein 24V Netzteil mit Datenentkoppler nutzen. Hier musst du aber sicherstellen, dass alle angeschlossenen ASI-Teilnehmer auch mit 24V funktionieren, ist nicht immer der Fall.


----------



## vierlagig (5 Juli 2010)

centipede schrieb:


> Natürlich kannst du auch dein 24V Netzteil mit Datenentkoppler nutzen. Hier musst du aber sicherstellen, dass alle angeschlossenen ASI-Teilnehmer auch mit 24V funktionieren, ist nicht immer der Fall.



kannst du dann noch für die maximale länge garantieren?


----------



## centipede (5 Juli 2010)

Ich garantiere hier sicher für nichts ;-)
Aber die Frage war, ob er einen Datenentkoppler nutzen kann. 
Mittlerweile sind eben die 30V nicht mehr Pflicht. Ich persönlich würde nicht mit Datenentkoppler arbeiten, da die Kosten für ein Asi-NT kein Gewicht haben.
Ob er damit die 100m schafft oder nicht, ist eine andere Frage, aber hier kann man die Ausgangsspg. des NT ja etwas höher drehen ;-)


----------



## Goldi (5 Juli 2010)

Okay danke schonmal. Also würde es reichen wenn ich am ende der 100m Leitung einen "Extension Plug" installiere um die 160m Gesamtlänge abzudecken?!.  Nun nochmal zu meinen benötigten Bauteilen: S7 ASI Baugruppe, ASI-Netzteil, Fu,Fu......, Extension Plug. Ist das alles oder benötige ich noch weitere Teile? Mir ist auch noch unklar wie ich das ASI-Netzteil mit der ASI-Baugruppe verbinde. Benötige ich dazu einen spezielle T-Adapter oder kann ich das auf eine Klemmleiste legen? Ich muss das ganze so günstig wie möglich Realisieren. Gruß Max


----------



## jabba (5 Juli 2010)

Es würden auch einfache Klemmen reichen. Die CP baugruppe und das netzteil werden zusammen auf den Bus geschaltet.

Was sind das denn für Umrichter, wie werden die angesteuert ? 
Wieviele Slaves belegen die ?
Können die A/B Slaves nach ASI 2.0
Was ist das für ein Master, kann der ASI 2.0 oder ist das ein Doppelmaster.

Ich sehe da eventuell Probleme mit der Anzahl der Slaves, wenn man halt bei den Komponenten nicht aufpasst.


----------



## Goldi (5 Juli 2010)

50 Stück FU´s: SINAMICS G110D FSA
über die Ansteuerung habe ich mir noch keine Gedanken gemacht.
Im Datenblatt steht das die AS-i Profil 3.0 können.
Master ist eine CP 343-2 S7 Baugruppe von Siemens.
Im Datenblatt steht auch das ich mit Profil 3.0 bis zu 62 Slaves betreiben kann. Das würde reichen.
Ist es so geläufig das man das Netzteil und den Master per Klemmen miteinander verbindet?!.


----------



## jabba (5 Juli 2010)

Ich kenne den Umrichter nicht, und hab das Handbuch nur mal kurz überflogen.
Auf Seite 153 steht, das der zwei Adressen belegt, daher wären nur 31 Umrichter am Master zu betreiben,

Falls das hier keiner wiederlegen kann, würde ich an deiner Stelle morgen mal bei Siemens diese Konstellation prüfen und bestätigen lassen.


----------

